# Checking launch control?



## Funbobby (Jun 29, 2014)

Sorry new here and trying to find out as much as poss before committing, I have done a search but no joy, does the car need to be taken to a garage too tell if launch control has been used / abused ? Is it a quick job too tell ? Thanks in advance.


----------



## LK Drifter (Jun 7, 2009)

I can bring it up on consult 3 how many stall starts it's had which is launch. Takes about 2mins


----------



## Funbobby (Jun 29, 2014)

What is consult 3 ? Something that can be done in the car info?


----------



## LK Drifter (Jun 7, 2009)

Consult 3 or Consult 3 plus is the Nissan main dealer diagnostic computer.


----------



## Funbobby (Jun 29, 2014)

So it has too go in too be checked ?


----------



## LK Drifter (Jun 7, 2009)

I'm not sure if any other software will do it. So probably will have to take it to someone with consult or HPC.
Where abouts are you?


----------



## Funbobby (Jun 29, 2014)

I'm based in herts, nearest nhpc looks like slough?


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

You can also check with an Ecutek Pro cable, (also I think Slough is no longer a NHPC)


----------



## goRt (May 17, 2011)

barry P. said:


> You can also check with an Ecutek Pro cable, (also I think Slough is no longer a NHPC)


I think that shows launches with vdc off only, may also only work on ecutek cars?


----------



## Funbobby (Jun 29, 2014)

i presume someone like kaiser could check for me?


----------



## PeterB (Jun 15, 2014)

Ian from Litchfield downloaded the data from my ECU at the weekend when I had a Y pipe fitted.

He explained that the first time he does that it will show 0 in the launches and then start the counter so he could not tell me how many times it had been launched. But it would start counting thereafter.

What he did explain was that the things to look for are warnings regarding the clutches, transmission and oil temperatures (if it has gone above 110c) as they are an indication that the vehicle has had a hard life, tracked etc. oil temps above 110c also mean increased frequency servicing for my2011 onwards to 6 months instead of annually.



Fortunately there were no warning on anything for my car.

Hopes that makes sense, Litchfield would probably explain it much better than me.

PeterB


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Funbobby said:


> I'm based in herts, nearest nhpc looks like slough?


Mill Hill


----------



## willgts (Jul 17, 2004)

Does it have Ecutek software? If so, I have an Ecutek PROECU lead and I am in herts, can check it for you.

Not sure if Ecutek can check those items without having the software on the ECU. Can give it a try if you like. I'm based in Datchworth.


----------



## LK Drifter (Jun 7, 2009)

What year is the car, I'm in Ruislip Middlesex. If the car is before 2011 I'll gladly plug it into consult 3 and tell you all you need to know.


----------



## Funbobby (Jun 29, 2014)

Haven't found car yet just trying to figure out as much as poss before committing, only just sold my car this week so can start looking more seriously now


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

OldBob said:


> Mill Hill


No longer a HPC


----------

